# minimum space for HO



## Brinkleyfish (Jan 28, 2021)

Going to build a new railroad. I have built bench work which is L shaped and following dimensions:

144" long and 36" wide. Is the width good for HO or should I go to N? I want to loop with a few switches.

Thanks in advance,
Brinkleyfish


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

That means a 18” radius corner, which is measured from the center of the track, will hang over the edge. IMO, Unless you can’t go any deeper go N scale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Definitely N, if that's all the space you can come up with.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can barely get a 22" radius HO curve on a 4 ft width...and that is the minimum radius
unless you run 4 wheel truck locos or very small steamers which will run on 18".. Today's big 6 wheel truck
diesels and tbe bigger stearmers run better on 26" radius and that would require 5 ft width.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

And, once you get to 5 feet wide, you're talking about reach issues to get to anything in the center of the layout (assuming you have access on all 4 sides).


----------



## Brinkleyfish (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks for the information everyone.


----------

